# Template Program



## YotaBota (Jul 8, 2020)

I'm not much of a CAD person so when I needed a 1.750 circle with 9 equal divisions I went on a net search and came across this site.
https://www.blocklayer.com/circle-templateseng.aspx
This template worked great for dividing a circle, to print it I ended up doing a copy/paste into a document and sized it from there as the print button just took me to a third party website. You can set it for as many divisions as needed for any diameter required.
I wandered around the site a bit more and there is a pulley calculator, conversion calculators, even a stair rise/run calculator. A template that really got my attention was the wheel spoke template for wagon wheels. One of the projects on my list is a civil war cannon and the cart that goes with it uses, of course, wagon wheels.

Hope someone else finds something useful.


----------



## David_R8 (Jul 8, 2020)

Wow, that is super cool! Great find Craig!


----------



## YYCHM (Jul 8, 2020)

How big of a cannon are we talking?






Here is a 50 cal I made.  You can get wooden model wagon wheels on the web.

I've got one on a naval truck as well.

Test fired both, with 50 cal round ball

Craig


----------



## YotaBota (Jul 8, 2020)

You must have me confused with the other yotabota lol


----------



## YotaBota (Jul 8, 2020)

The cannon I'm thinking of is ornamental about 8" long of brass. Just something to put on the mantel.


----------



## DPittman (Jul 9, 2020)

YotaBota said:


> I'm not much of a CAD person so when I needed a 1.750 circle with 9 equal divisions I went on a net search and came across this site.
> https://www.blocklayer.com/circle-templateseng.aspx
> This template worked great for dividing a circle, to print it I ended up doing a copy/paste into a document and sized it from there as the print button just took me to a third party website. You can set it for as many divisions as needed for any diameter required.
> I wandered around the site a bit more and there is a pulley calculator, conversion calculators, even a stair rise/run calculator. A template that really got my attention was the wheel spoke template for wagon wheels. One of the projects on my list is a civil war cannon and the cart that goes with it uses, of course, wagon wheels.
> ...


Yes I've used that site for several years.  I've made up divider wheel templates for lathe projects. Lots of good stuff there.


----------



## historicalarms (Jul 9, 2020)

Just a tip on the canon carriage wheels, a much better "authentic looking" representation than a flat cut out spoked one has.  go to your wife's favorite hobby store and find a couple appropriate sized wooden stiching hoops ( different sizes avail. from 2" to 12"). Remove the joining clamps and then glue the two hops of each set together...a perfect circle it should be now. The center axle is easily made from a wooden thread spool.
     Drill holes at spacing you desire and use "glued-in " pieces of dowel for the spokes.


----------



## YotaBota (Jul 9, 2020)

I've been watching the videos from Engels Coach shop and I can't imagine building some of those wheels by hand, no machinery. Anyway, I'd like to try building scale wheels like the originals were built (ish), spokes, hubs and all. The stitching hoop are a good idea, I'll check it out.


----------

